# $45- 20 yr Anniversary Limited Edition Camp Chef Dutch Oven



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife and I are moving to Virginia soon to attend medical school so we are selling what we can. We have an unopened Limited Edition Dutch Oven from Camp Chef. Still in factory packaging. It's a 12" 6 quart oven. 

Text Rob @208 680 5531


----------

